# RE: OEM 18's In The House



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: OEM 18's In The House*

Picked these up last night from a local memeber here in Danville (Sammy). Some light curb rash, but nothing serious and for $320 I am not complaining...Thanks again Sammy and I owe you a few dinners at Bridges for sure...:cheers:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice choice rich, is this your first exterior mod?

Slap those big boys on and take a ride! :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Nice choice rich, is this your first exterior mod?
> 
> Slap those big boys on and take a ride! :cheers


That would be a Yes Sir Aramz...Thinking of going with a powder coat in gun metal gray with IBM on the lip. Still noodling with it...:confused


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice! What a deal. Congrats man.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Picked these up last night from a local memeber here in Danville (Sammy). Some light curb rash, but nothing serious and for $320 I am not complaining...Thanks again Sammy and I owe you a few dinners at Bridges for sure...:cheers:cheers





PDQ GTO said:


> That would be a Yes Sir Aramz...Thinking of going with a powder coat in gun metal gray with IBM on the lip. Still noodling with it...:confused


Rich,
I like my stock 18's and believe its a nice way to go..... but, coupled to your engine mods, planned or installed, you'll need more meat in contact with the road to get the most out of the new power..... 

Before you coat, think about getting a pair of your 18's modified for the rear by widening to accommodate 275's. That will help get the most out of the stock look while puttin down the power to the asphalt. Below is a food for thought old link but has some good info and a few pics.

LS1GTO.com Forums - Got my Widened factory 18"s


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very Nice Rich.:cool

Congrats on the new purchase and I like your gun metal idea.:cheers


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice!!! thinking about getting rid of my after market rims and getting 18 OEM there pretty sharp


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Rich,
> I like my stock 18's and believe its a nice way to go..... but, coupled to your engine mods, planned or installed, you'll need more meat in contact with the road to get the most out of the new power.....
> 
> Before you coat, think about getting a pair of your 18's modified for the rear by widening to accommodate 275's. That will help get the most out of the stock look while puttin down the power to the asphalt. Below is a food for thought old link but has some good info and a few pics.
> ...


Great Red – Thanks for taking more $ out of my pocket…LOL…Seriously though, that is an excellent idea and thanks for the link. I will need a fender roll or cut to accommodate the fatty’s…This chit never ends…


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I completely forgot that your waiting on the ol' maggie. No more 245's in the rear for you!:willy:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Great Red – Thanks for taking more $ out of my pocket…LOL…Seriously though, that is an excellent idea and thanks for the link. I will need a fender roll or cut to accommodate the fatty’s…This chit never ends…


Rich...  just doing my part to help you spend your money and stimulate the economy.... post maggie, clutch, line shaft, 3:91 gears, beefed up CV's and a full Pedders package... KA-ching!!!


----------

